# Should I Buy Graphic Card Now ?



## Revolution (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi,
I want to buy new GPU.
Budget 12K(including all).

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:Corsair 450W


2. What is your budget?
Ans:12 total


3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:Got 1080P monitor.


4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans:Intel 2.2GHz C2D
       G41 Mobo
       4GB DDR2 RAM
       HD5670 512MB DDR5


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

which corsair 450W model? be exact.
is it vx 450 or vs 450 -older or newer??


----------



## Revolution (Mar 9, 2014)

Older


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 9, 2014)

You can get GTX-650Ti Boost or GTX-750Ti


----------



## Revolution (Mar 9, 2014)

How much performance difference between those ?
I heard GTX-750Ti is new and very energy efficient ans stay cool.
One more thing should I go for AMD(Mantle) ?
I heard its good for low CPU.
My CPU is very old and I can't spend another 20K for CU+Mobo+RAM now.


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 9, 2014)

tricky to ans yes mantle is for low cpu but games supporting mantle are very few like 2 for now.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 9, 2014)

get 750 ti. anyhow  your cpu is going to bottleneck the gpu. try to get a used core to quad if possible.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 9, 2014)

How does the GTX-750Ti compete with GTX-650Ti Boost?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 9, 2014)

^Minimal performance gain AFAIK.. If GTX 650 Ti available for 10k, better get that

- - - Updated - - -

But I strongly recommend R9270X for 13k


----------



## Revolution (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for ur reply guys!

R9270X @13K ?
Really ?
Most site showing near 17K.
BTW,2GB or 4GB ?



Now one tricky question.

Can R9270X 2GB + my old system can compete with following system ?
AMD 7770 + AMD FX6300/Intel Core i3-4130 + 8GB DDR3 1600MHZ RAM + new Mobo
Modern upcoming games @1080P

If it can't be answer in one word then explain.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 9, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Thanks for ur reply guys!
> 
> R9270X @13K ?
> Really ?
> ...



Intel Core i3-4130 + 4GB DDR3 1600MHZ RAM + Gigabyte B85M-D3H + Zotac GTX650Ti Boost 2GB.
The best combination.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2014)

Dude your CPU won't be able to handle upcoming modern games even at 1280x1020, sorry to say  let alone 1080p
So before upgrading the GPU you SHOULD think about the CPU upgrade.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 9, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Thanks for ur reply guys!
> 
> R9270X @13K ?
> Really ?
> ...



Im not sure, someone mentioned in another post it was available for 13k (Sapphire one).. pls search around

Better go for second rig, as processor bottleneck is a pain in the arse to deal with later (you have to upgrade mobo, proccy, ram etc)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Thanks for ur reply guys!
> 
> R9270X @13K ?
> Really ?
> ...



surely your c2d will bottleneck 270x. so get the latter. also save some cash by going with 4gb ram and spend that money to grab a gtx 750.


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Im not sure, someone mentioned in another post it was available for 13k (Sapphire one).. pls search around
> 
> Better go for second rig, as processor bottleneck is a pain in the arse to deal with later (you have to upgrade mobo, proccy, ram etc)



it was me...
i said that becox i got my sapphire r9 270x dual x for 14,333.
thats why i assumed 270 should be at least 2k less


----------



## Revolution (Mar 10, 2014)

Guess I have no choice but have to wait.
Even low CPU like AMD X4270 or Intel G2120 will not worth except AMD FX6300/Intel Core i3-4130 for modern games.
I have to save 20K before upgrading.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah, bro, that should be the wise decision. You might target the i5 4 series CPUs, they come around 14k, and it will be there to play all the modern and upcoming games for at least next two to two & a half years, but with i3 it'll be an itch after one year or so again.
So either do it good, or don't do it at all, at least how this stupid brain of mine thinks


----------



## Revolution (Mar 10, 2014)

Something called 'Sweet Spot' ?
For CPU+Mobo+RAM+GPU how much ?
25K ?


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 10, 2014)

fx 6300 - 7.2k
gigabyte 970a ds3p -5.9k
rest for gpu.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> fx 6300 - 7.2k
> gigabyte 970a ds3p -5.9k
> rest for gpu.



Im not updated with the latest hardware and stuff. But if you can suggest if a sub 5k mother board, then he wil be able to get R9 270 for sure. May be 270X too


----------



## Revolution (Mar 11, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> fx 6300 - 7.2k
> gigabyte 970a ds3p -5.9k
> rest for gpu.



Without RAM ?


----------



## kkoolboy (Mar 12, 2014)

flip a coin and right before you open your hand you'll know the answer.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2014)

Op's old rig can still fetch him 5k [ excluding PSU ].

25k+5k :

1. CPU : AMD FX 6300 @ 7.2k
2. Motherboard : GA-78LMT-USB3 @ 4.1k
3. 2x 4GB Ram : 5 - 5.5k
4. GPU : GTX 650 Ti Boost or *wait for R7 265.*


----------



## Revolution (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks man!

I must have to wait cos I got only 12K ATM. 
Is AMD better VFM at that price range ?
I'm still afraid to go with AMA cos of high power consumption and over heating issue without  no after market cooler. 
Don't know this is totally true or not cos never used AMD CPU before.
BTW,is there any other Mobo option with extra GPU slot.


----------



## icebags (Mar 15, 2014)

fx-8320 @ ~10k should be better.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 15, 2014)

FX-8350 better tan that.


----------



## icebags (Mar 15, 2014)

i7 is even better.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 15, 2014)

Yea,@7.2K i7 best not the Fx-6300.


----------



## icebags (Mar 16, 2014)

i was only suggesting to use another 2.5k and get a fx-8320, it would be like getting a top tier i5 while paying the amount in installments (i.e. electric bill).


----------



## Revolution (Mar 16, 2014)

Yea,Intel way more energy efficient than AMD.
I know it.
But,sorry my budget is limited. 
I tried to find AMD X4 750K whic is good VFM for budget build but not available in India.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Yea,Intel way more energy efficient than AMD.
> I know it.
> But,sorry my budget is limited.
> I tried to find AMD X4 750K whic is good VFM for budget build but not available in India.



You can get this from here which comes to total including import fees @ Rs.6800. Couple this CPu with any FM2 or FM2+ Motherboards.


----------



## icebags (Mar 16, 2014)

^ why u even think of some FM2 cpu when u get fx6300..... get fx6300 eyes closed.

*www.cpu-world.com/Compare/88/AMD_Athlon_X4_750K_vs_AMD_FX-Series_FX-6300.html


----------



## Revolution (Mar 17, 2014)

Intel i3 4130 Vs AMD FX-6300


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2014)

If you don't mind  the power consumption then FX 6300 is a little better otherwise 4130 is more efficient.


----------



## icebags (Mar 22, 2014)

*static.techspot.com/articles-info/586/bench/Power.png


----------

